# Tutorials und Links zum Thema Virtualisierung



## Sinac (30. Juli 2007)

Tutorials zum Thema Virtualisierung, VMWare, XEN, KVM etc. können hier verlinkt werden, da sie sich manchmal nicht einem bestimmten Betriebssystem oder einer bestimmte Kategorie unter den Tutorials zuordnen lassen.

Ich mache an dieser Stelle mal den Anfang:

http://qemu-buch.de/german/leseprobe.php
Vielen Dank an rowar für den Link zu einer Anleitung zur Installation von QEMU auf unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen (Windows, Linux, Mac OS X, BSD).


----------



## Sinac (30. Januar 2009)

Hier mal eine kleine Buchempfehlung zum Thema Virtualisierung:

Das Virtualisierungsbuch
ISBN-13 978-3-936546-56-9
vom C&L Verlag
http://www.cul.de/virtual2.html

In diesem Buch werden nahezu alle aktuellen Virtualisierungsprodukte und Techniken auf Windows, Unix, Linux und Mac abgehandelt:

"Rechnervirtualisierung ist das Schlagwort für sicherheitsbewußte Administratoren und Anwender, agile Entwickler und kundenorientierte Hosting-Dienstleister. In diesem Handbuch und Nachschlagewerk werden ausführlich die aktuellen Verfahren für Workstation, Desktop und Rechenzentrum auf Windows, Linux, Unix und Mac beschrieben:

    * VMware Workstation, Player, Server 2, ESX/ESXi
    * Parallels Desktop, Workstation, Server, Virtuozzo Containers und OpenVZ
    * Microsoft VirtualPC, Virtual Server und Hyper-V
    * Linux mit XEN, andLinux, VServer, UML
    * VirtualBox auf Windows, Mac, Linux, Solaris
    * Qemu als Virtualisierer und Emulator, KVM
    * Solaris Zones und BrandZ
    * Cygwin und Uwin

Die Alleinstellungsmerkmale der Lösungen werden für die Entscheidungsfindung herausgearbeitet, es werden die zum Teil kniffligen Installationen auf dem Hostsystem gezeigt und exemplarisch die jeweiligen Besonderheiten beim Einrichten von Gästen vorgestellt. Das lösungsübergreifende Buchkonzept stellt sicher, daß die optimale Kombination von Produkten für jeden Einsatzbereich gefunden werden kann.

Die Themen:

    * Techniken der Virtualisierung
    * Entscheidungskriterien für die Auswahl
    * Alle Desktoplösungen, Hypervisor und Partitionierungsverfahren im Detail
    * Windows-, Linux-, Unix- und Mac-Hosts und -Gäste
    * Migration und Konvertierung virtueller Maschinen
    * Sicherheit durch Hochverfügbarkeit
"

Ich kann das Buch auf jeden Fall empfehlen und war bereits von der ersten Auflage begeistert - in der aktuellen Ausgabe bin ich Co-Author der Kapitel zum VMware VI / ESX, andLinux, Qemu und KVM.


----------



## MrTipp (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

seit über einem Jahr schon beziehe ich kostenfrei die "Kompendien zur Virtualisierung". Die beleuchten das Thema eher aus strategischer Sicht für Firmen. Ich kann das nur empfehlen, auch wenn man sich dafür (kostenfrei) dort anmelden muss und dann halt Werbung bekommt (aber damit kann ich leben):

Cloud Computing
http://www.searchdatacenter.de/whitepaper/downloads/12484

Lösungen für Effizienz und Produktivität
http://www.searchdatacenter.de/whitepaper/downloads/11249

Viel Spaß beim Lesen
MrTipp


----------



## michaelwengert (26. Februar 2010)

Ganz nettes Buch...wenn auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell
http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/vmware/


----------



## rowar (6. April 2010)

Buchempfehlung

Robert Warnke und Thomas Ritzau 
*qemu-kvm & libvirt* 
ISBN 978-3-8370-0876-0 
4. Auflage, 2010
Herstellung: Books on Demand GmbH, Norderstedt 
Paperback  
276 Seiten  
27,27 EUR  (inkl. 7 % MwSt)  
http://qemu-buch.de/german/order.php

Der Inhalt ist auch online verfügbar unter 
http://qemu-buch.de/d/Inhaltsverzeichnis

Neben QEMU/KVM und libvirt werden im Wiki auch weitere Virtualisierer und Emulatoren beschrieben:

http://qemu-buch.de/d/Anhang/_Weitere_Virtualisierer_und_Emulatoren

Howto VMware Player 3, VMware Disk Mount Utility und VMware vCenter Converter:

http://qemu-buch.de/d/Anhang/_Weitere_Virtualisierer_und_Emulatoren/_VMware-Player

Howto VirtualBox 3.1 unter Linux, Mac OS X, FreeBSD und Windows

http://qemu-buch.de/d/Anhang/_Weitere_Virtualisierer_und_Emulatoren/_VirtualBox

Howto VMware ESXi Hypervisor, Remote Command Line Interface (RCLI),VMware Infrastructure Management Assistant (VIMA)  undVMware VirtualCenter Server: 

http://qemu-buch.de/d/Anhang/_Weitere_Virtualisierer_und_Emulatoren/_VMware_ESXi_Hypervisor

Tutorial VMware Workstation 7

http://qemu-buch.de/d/Anhang/_Weitere_Virtualisierer_und_Emulatoren/_VMware-Workstation

Tutorial VMware Server 2.0

http://qemu-buch.de/d/Anhang/_Weitere_Virtualisierer_und_Emulatoren/_VMware-Server

Tutorial Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 SP 1

http://qemu-buch.de/d/Anhang/_Weitere_Virtualisierer_und_Emulatoren/_Microsoft_Virtual_PC


----------



## insider2013 (22. Mai 2013)

MrTipp hat gesagt.:


> Cloud Computing
> http://www.searchdatacenter.de/whitepaper/downloads/12484
> 
> Lösungen für Effizienz und Produktivität
> http://www.searchdatacenter.de/whitepaper/downloads/11249



Liebe User,

da die Search-Portale umgezogen sind, sind die Beiträge ab sofort unter

http://www.datacenter-insider.de/whitepaper/downloads/12484

und http://www.searchdatacenter.de/whitepaper/downloads/11249

zu finden. Gleiches Portal, gleicher Beitrag, neue Domain. 

Grüße,
insider


----------

